# Jig Packs Revised - 2010



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I went through and revised the assortments in my jig packs today. I wanted to get some of the newer stuff in there like the First Drops and Aki's. I added one new pack called the Big Katana that should be a hit with the AJ crowd.

Big Katana Pack - $118.05
Big Katana Pack $118.05









Deep Drop Pack - $101.92
Deep Drop Jig Pack $101.92 - Vertical Jigs










Offshore Pack - $88.32
Offshore Jig Pack $88.32 - Vertical Jigs










200g Pack - $67.93
200g Jig Pack











Inshore Pack - $58.57
Inshore Jig Pack $58.57 - Vertical Jigs


----------

